# Sandisk SD card can store tamper-proof photos for 100 years



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I guess we really won't know until 100 years is up...

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/sandi...-proof-photos-for-100-years/36151?tag=nl.e539


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Great business if they can convince lots of people to buy them, back to the old days of one-shot PROM!  Buy a new one every time you fill one!


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Buy a new one every time you fill one!


:down::down:

i just got a 16 gb sd card so it'll _Really _be easy to convince me!!


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

So what stops a picture being "written once" after being tampered? It's very hard to spoof a film photo, but it still seems very easy to spoof a digital one.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Be great for saving all of those full body scans at the airport


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Ent said:


> So what stops a picture being "written once" after being tampered? It's very hard to spoof a film photo, but it still seems very easy to spoof a digital one.


You record directly to the card from security cameras.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

That makes sense, but it would surely remain possible (even easy) to record the edits from a computer?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Ent said:


> That makes sense, but it would surely remain possible (even easy) to record the edits from a computer?


Yes, but just as easy to not to, and prove it. Time stamp the media, encode all relevent information into the tags, EXIF etc. And then you just never allow the devices in anything but the recording camera.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The key here is to simply maintain the "chain of evidence", the card is never out of the hands of a trusted individual. This is the standard for almost any evidence, this card is no different. The manipulation would have to take place before the image gets recorded.


----------

